

Starcraft AI bot war - sanj
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=1597

======
andreyf
I was hoping someone had finally reverse engineered SC/BNet to make an AI
design platform for the game. Booh.

The analysis of this game is pretty empty - Protoss will always do better with
more resources, because they're just a more resource-consuming race. Humans
will do worse with a general AI, because smart micromanaging of terrain units
is what gives them a strong advantage.

~~~
neilc
"Protoss will always do better with more resources, because they're just a
more resource-consuming race."

Not quite. As the article says, Protoss do better even without more resources,
it is just that the remaining Protoss players often run out of resources
before one of them is eliminated.

------
NateWeiner
The fact that people are still playing Starcraft restores my faith in humanity

~~~
hooande
Still playing? People are SERIOUS about Starcraft. Here is a youtube video
from Korea: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jen46qkZVNI>

Check out the size of the crowd around 2:30

~~~
NateWeiner
wow, okay I take it back, now I've lost faith again

------
GavinB
_"You DO remember where your Starcraft disks are, don’t you?"_

It's like he can read my mind! They're a four hour drive from here, if I could
even find them. I guess I'll have to wait for SC2.

~~~
annoyed
what's the latest word on the release date?

~~~
GavinB
Blizzard won't provide an estimate. You can see a nice preview at
<http://www.starcraft2.com/>, and if you look at the FAQ it talks about
release (but gives no date).

------
rms
I think this should have been run on a symmetrical map with the same number of
players of each race.

~~~
aflag
It's really hard to see a completely symmetrical map that's played by people.
I don't think the choice of the map was his worst fault. I think the biggest
problem is that he didn't do a series of 1x1 matches. Although, by what he
said, protoss should win because they'd just rush and fight each other. Or
maybe not, because their armies could meet in the middle of the map or
something. Anyhow he should do something like:

Terran x Terran

Terran x Zerg

Terran x Protoss

Zerg x Zerg

Zerg x Protoss

Protoss x Protoss

~~~
rms
An extra resources version of Blood Bath, maybe? It also eliminates the
randomness of expansions.

------
lg
the ai checks players' hotkeyed groups? i hope this doesn't spark another
korean war.

------
phaedrus
I like to do this sort of thing with Age of Empires II.

------
b20a61u31
well the Protoss have the higher scores probably because they are the last
left in the game and would have fought for more time. if the AI would be more
developed then playing against 2-3 computers would be impossible. I think the
AI scripts are for training benefits.

